# [Wireless] Ipw2200 en Airis y Fujitsu Siemens (SOLUCIONADO)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Despues de estar de 'paron' al intentar hacer funcionar esta tarjeta en linux, he vuelto a las andadas pero esta vez en gentoo (antes con ubuntu), y bueno, gentoo ya reconoce la tarjeta ipw2200, el firmware también esta instalado correctamente y el modulo cargado correctamente.

Aquí podeis ver la interfáz de dicha tarjeta wireless:

```

eth4      radio off  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Y aqui, muestra las respuestas del modulo ipw2200:

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kdmpr

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZR (14 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

```

Entonces, el problema esta en que no puedo hacer funcionar esta tarjeta wireless porqué el boton al que le doy en el portatil, en windows si enciende el led, pero aqui en linux no se enciende.

Tambien recuerdo que hace tiempo tenia windows, pero el programa de Intel Pro Wireless se instaló mal, y el driver de esta tarjeta estaba correctamente puesto, pero el programa corrupto y ni en windows podia encender esta tarjeta hasta que no reinstale el programa.

Entonces el problema es ese, que no puedo encender la tarjeta, ya que al darle un ifconfig eth4 power on, muestra lo siguiente:

```

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device eth4 ; Device or resource busy.

```

Mi portatil es un Airis NOTEBOOK N930R, y como ya he dicho anteriormente, NUNCA he podido hacer funcionar esta tarjeta, ni con ndiswrapper ni nada de nada, al no poderse encender, porqué detectarla si la detecta.

Aver si alguien me ayudará que la verdad es un poco incomodo ir con el cable de red detrás para poder tener acceso internet.

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Si intentas usarla sin encenderla que hace?

Ejemplo

iwlist eth4 scan

----------

## xSober

amigo,

funciona el boton de encendido ??

por el asunto del led, carga el modulo con la opcion led=1

a todo esto... por que la enciendes con ifconfig? 

prueba con iwconfig, creo que es mas adecuado, aunque en estos momentos no recuerdo si es que existe alguna opcion de iwconfig para encender la interfaz...

saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Si intento escanear con la tarjeta wireless sin encender no muestra ningun resultado de redes inalambricas.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Que no se encienda el led no significa, obligatoriamente, que el boton no este realizando su funcion. Prueba a darle al boton y hacer un iwconfig a ver si desaparece el "radio off" con un poco de suerte...

Mirando la salida de "iwconfig -h" aparece el parametro "power" puedes probar a hacer un "iwconfig wlan0 power on" a ver que pasa, segun el man:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ... off and on disable and reenable power management ...
> 
> 

 

Y por ultimo en el kernel tienes (no se si esto es necesario para usar el "iwconfig wlan0 power on"):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - RF switch subsystem support: Say Y here if you want to have control over RF switches found on many WiFi and Bluetooth cards.
> 
> - Input layer to RF switch connector: Say Y here if you want kernel automatically toggle state of RF switches on and off when user presses appropriate button or a key on the keyboard. Without this module you need a some kind of userspace application to control state of the switches.
> ...

 

```

Networking  --->

    <M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector

```

Salu2.

PD: Si compilas las opciones del kernel como modulos asegurate de cargarlos con "modprobe rfkill", udev no lo hara por ti...

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por las respuestas.

Como he dicho anteriormente haciendo un iwconfig eth4 power on, no deja encender el dispositivo:

```

Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :

    SET failed on device eth4 ; Device or resource busy.

```

Y esto:

Networking  --->

    <M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->

        <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector 

Ya lo tengo activado en el kernel también.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Imagino que si en vez de "on" le pasas un numero falle igual... prueba hechando un vistazo a iwpriv, por ejemplo con el ipw3945 hay que usar "iwpriv set_power" por lo visto... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419772&page=4

Salu2.

----------

## psm1984

 *https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-273123.html wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En el directorio /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/ aparece la identificacion del pci donde esta la tarjeta, si nos metemos en ese directorio (en mi caso es 0000:01:03.0), podemos encontrar:
> 
> -rf_kill:
> ...

 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por vuestra ayuda, no conocia lo de iwpriv ni tampoco sabia que se podia  mostrar el estado actual de la tarjeta.

Pero bueno, de todas formas, sigue sin funcionar   :Sad:   .

Al darle con iwpriv, voy probando del 1 al 7 hasta que no muestra ningun error, por ej:

```

iwpriv eth4 set_power 6

```

Y parece que esta todo OK, hago un iwconfig y aparece power management ON:

```

eth4      radio off  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=off   Sensitivity=8/0

          Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:on

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Pero intento escanear con iwlist eth4 scanning y me dice que no Scan Results... y tengo un AP al lado.

Entonces, al comprobar el estao de la tarjeta:

```

cat rf_kill

```

El contenido del fichero muestra el 2, osea:

Si vale 2 la tarjeta esta apagada por hardware

Y le doy al boton que tengo para encender el wireless en mi portatil y nada de nada, no funciona.

Tampoco se enciende el led al darle al boton (me da igual que no se encienda el led si funciona) pero el caso es que no funciona.

Como he dicho anteriormente mi portatil es un Airis Notebook N930R, y parece ser que para que se active el wireless es indispensable el programa Intel pro wireless de windows... o no sé, pero la verdad es que es un gran fastidio no poder utilizar esta tarjeta en linux y si quiero conectarme por wireless tener que enchufar el windows solo para eso.

Podeis ver cual es mi portatil y su manual en este enlace: http://www.airissupport.com/bdc/Ficheros%20Asociados/Manual%20de%20Usuario%20(N930).pdf

El problema es qué para encender el wireless no ahi ninguna combinación de teclas, solo se puede con el boton frontal que tiene el portatil.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## ZaPa

EDITO:

UAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

UAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LO HE CONSEGUIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LO HE CONSEGUIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

POR FIIIIN!!!!

jejej porfin lo conseguí.

La solución la he encontrado en los foros de ubuntu, de un post que escribio un tipo sobre los portatiles, y el problema que ahi al intentar encender el wireless, todo esto provocado por las empresas que quieren ahorrar en circuitos y demas, y al darle al boton de wireless tambien dependen de un programa para encender el wireless.

Antes que nada, comentar que la solución esta es para la mayoria de portatiles AIRIS y tambien para FUJITSU-SIEMENS AMILO M 7440.

Pego aquí el mensaje y la solución:

Mensaje y url en cuestión:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Como sabéis, a veces es complicado hacer funcionar las tarjetas wireless de los portátiles bajo GNU/Linux. ¿Por qué?
> 
> Los portátiles suelen tener botones de activación / desactivación, lo que quiere decir que hay que pulsar dicho botón externamente para poder usar la wireless. La ventaja es clara: ahorrar batería cuando no estamos conectados a ninguna red inalámbrica.
> ...

 

Las gracias ahi que darlas al creador del modulo llamado: RF Kill Switch's Driver.

El que hace de software 'sustituto' al de windows, el cual también se encarga de encender el wireless.

La pagina del proyecto es esta:

```

http://fsam7440.sourceforge.net/es/index2.html

```

Y la solución es sencilla:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bajamos el código fuente de dicho modulo:
> 
> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/fsam7440/fsam7440-0.4.tar.bz2?download
> ...

 

Ahora mismo voy a enviar un correo al/los creador/es de este maravilloso modulo y darle las gracias tambien al usuario rrubio de ubuntu forums, por haber compartido sus conocimientos y ayudarme a solucionarlo.

Muchisimas gracias a todos por vuestro interés.

Saludos y espero que esto le sirva de ayuda para mucha gente.

----------

## achaw

Amigo, entre de curioso a tu pagina web y vi como levantas tutoriales (como el de tu compa rrubio de Ubuntu) sin ningun reconocimiento. Incluso los "tutos" escritos ahi son soluciones que encontraste en estos foros y no hay reconocimiento para quienes te ayudaron. Una pequeña critica contructiva  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## robertobierzo

hola zapa yo tengo un airis n990r con ipw2200 pero con intel,

me funcionaria ese programa para el wifi,

Como se escribe un comando en una carpeta en Wifilax? no se 

apenas nada de linux

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá no sea necesario el proceso tar, make, modprobe: fsam7400 está en portage (aunque enmascarado con "missing keyword").

----------

## robertobierzo

hola quilosaq no entiendo lo que me quieres decir

ayer estube probando los comandos pero cuando en el terminal ponia

# modprobe fsam7440, me ponia un mensaje q no lo encontraba el archivo

¿que hecho mal?

----------

## robertobierzo

ah se me olvidaba al probar con el comando "cat rf_kill"

me aparece 0, con lo que la tarjeta deberia funcionar bien,

pero cuando miras la tarjeta aparece radio:off modo: managed

y no coge señal, pero si la pongo en modo monitor hay un valo que varia

 saludos

----------

## quilosaq

 *robertobierzo wrote:*   

> hola quilosaq no entiendo lo que me quieres decir...

 

Para robertobierzo.

Perdona si no me expresé correctamente pero mi mensaje no iba dirigido a ti sino al foro.

Este foro está orientado a usuarios de habla española que usan la distribución linux (por usar un término común) gentoo. Las instrucciones que da ZaPa, sacadas de un foro de ubuntu, a mi endender, no son buenas ni para gentoo ni para ubuntu ni para Wifislax (no he encontrado wifilax). El instalar software sin usar un gestor de paquetes que permita instalar, desinstalar, instalar paquetes dependientes de otros, etc es una mala práctica para cualquier sistema y distribución. Precisamente por esto aconsejo a los usuarios de gentoo usar portage, el gestor de paquetes de gentoo.

Si un paquete no esta disponible en portage, hay técnicas para integrarlo en portage (overlays). 

Resumiendo: casi cualquier cosa antes que un rapido pero dañino ./configure, make, make install.

----------

## robertobierzo

gracias, pero wifilax creo que no se instala en el disco duro, con lo que ese comando no le afectaria

----------

